# neuer Congerrekord von Fischer gefangen



## cafabu (15. Mai 2015)

Moinsen,
heutige Tagesmeldung bei GMX:
http://www.gmx.net/magazine/wissen/fischer-fangen-gigantischen-meeraal-30639870

6m länge und wahrscheinlich 160 Pfund vor dem Ausnehmen


----------



## Thomas9904 (15. Mai 2015)

*AW: neuer Congerrekord von Fischer gefangen*

Danke für Deine Meldung, habs mal hier in die Branchen News verschoben.

Mein lieber Schwan, was ein Vieh, wenn man sich das auf dem Foto anguckt, hofft man besser, dass sowas nie an der eigenen Angel zappelt...


----------



## ODS-homer (15. Mai 2015)

*AW: neuer Congerrekord von Fischer gefangen*

hier ein englischer artikel mit mehr infos und weniger gmx


----------



## Naturliebhaber (15. Mai 2015)

*AW: neuer Congerrekord von Fischer gefangen*

Zitat:

[edit by Admin, kein wörtliches einstellen von fremden Texten, Bildern oder Grafiken]

Ein Fischer mit Durchblick #6


----------



## feederbrassen (15. Mai 2015)

*AW: neuer Congerrekord von Fischer gefangen*

|bigeyes Unheimliches Vieh !


----------



## ODS-homer (15. Mai 2015)

*AW: neuer Congerrekord von Fischer gefangen*



feederbrassen schrieb:


> |bigeyes Unheimliches Vieh !


das würde der wohl auch über dich sagen, wenn er noch könnte|kopfkrat


----------



## Thomas9904 (15. Mai 2015)

*AW: neuer Congerrekord von Fischer gefangen*

http://www.spiegel.de/panorama/gese...igen-aal-vor-britischer-kueste-a-1033900.html


----------



## rhinefisher (15. Mai 2015)

*AW: neuer Congerrekord von Fischer gefangen*

Hi! 6m?? Der hat so um die 3.... .


----------



## Thomas9904 (15. Mai 2015)

*AW: neuer Congerrekord von Fischer gefangen*

Dann müssten die Jungs auf der Kaimauer aber auch nur ca. 0,50m - 1m groß sein ;-)


----------



## GoFlyFishing (15. Mai 2015)

*AW: neuer Congerrekord von Fischer gefangen*

Warum nur kommt mir da spontan der Film "Alien" in den Sinn?

Beeindruckend, das Tier!


----------



## Jose (15. Mai 2015)

*AW: neuer Congerrekord von Fischer gefangen*

na na, die berechnungsgrundlagen scheinen nicht sicher.
deshalb noch mal die ansicht

toll, ne?
und das ganze für 40.-€ aufn markt.

(ob da auch ein schild steht: "aufgewachsen bei sellafield"?)


----------



## feederbrassen (15. Mai 2015)

*AW: neuer Congerrekord von Fischer gefangen*



ODS-homer schrieb:


> das würde der wohl auch über dich sagen, wenn er noch könnte|kopfkrat



Wahrscheinlich :q


----------



## kreuzass (15. Mai 2015)

*AW: neuer Congerrekord von Fischer gefangen*

Die GMX-Meldung und die Größe bezeichne ich jetzt auch einfach einmal als Fake.

Ich erwähne hier nur kurz die Begriffe Perspektive und Fluchtpunkt.

Schätze den jetzt ganz grob auch einfach auf etwa 4- max. 4 1/2m. Mehr def. nicht (sprich: wenn überhaupt).

Nichtsdestotrotz ein "Monster", keine Frage. Wenn man den an einer Handangel hätte, würde sich wohl sehr schnell die Frage stellen, wer denn wohl letztendes wen angelt :q


----------



## rhinefisher (16. Mai 2015)

*AW: neuer Congerrekord von Fischer gefangen*

Also mal ehrlich; ich habe schon einige Jahre auf Conger geangelt und auch viele richtig große gesehen - der hat maximal 3.20m.
Mehr geht aber auch nicht - selbst wenn der völlig ausgehungert wäre.
Der Fisch hängt einfach sehr weit vor der Kaimauer.
Deshalb wirkt er so enorm... .


----------



## Thomas9904 (16. Mai 2015)

*AW: neuer Congerrekord von Fischer gefangen*

Vielleicht müsste man die Engländer doch mal dazu bringen, Meter und Zentimeter statt Yard und Fuß zu verwenden ;-))

Die Fluchtpunktgeschichte ist natürlich ein Argument!

Aber ob 3 oder 6 m - so einen wollt ich eher nicht an der Angel haben (jedenfalls nicht alleine ;-)) Zumal die auch übel Gräten haben und nicht sonderlich schmecken)..


----------



## j.Breithardt (16. Mai 2015)

*AW: neuer Congerrekord von Fischer gefangen*

Der sicher gewaltige Fisch ist m.M. nach geschickt mit Weitwinkel fotografiert worden. Zudem ist das angegebene Gewicht zur unrealistischen Längenangabe nicht möglich. Bei 6m Länge müsste das Tier ganz erheblich mehr wiegen. Aber an die Rute möchte ich diesen Klotz nicht bekommen.


----------



## angler1996 (16. Mai 2015)

*AW: neuer Congerrekord von Fischer gefangen*

warum nicht, wenn die Rute stimmt, klapt'smit dem Surfen:m


----------



## rhinefisher (17. Mai 2015)

*AW: neuer Congerrekord von Fischer gefangen*

Wenn man genau hinschaut, sieht man, das zwischen Kai und Fisch ein ganzes Fischerboot liegt...


----------



## kreuzass (17. Mai 2015)

*AW: neuer Congerrekord von Fischer gefangen*

Jo, wuppen in Wechselschicht  @thomas

Können wohl alle Big-Gamer ein Buch drüber schreiben:
Mein Krampf - Die Geschichte von verhärteten Muskeln und des Riesenfisches
oder in diesem Falle Moby Glitsch - Der Riesenaal


----------



## WalKo (17. Mai 2015)

*AW: neuer Congerrekord von Fischer gefangen*

Die haben den so Fotogafiert wie viel Angler es gerne machen, den Fisch weiter nach vorne und schon ist er gewaltig gewachsen. 
Denkt mal daran wie groß ein 75kg Waller ist. 
Der Conger ist halt nur etwas länger, dafür dünner, also nichts gewaltiges wie auf dem Foto.
Nach dem zu urteilen müsste er irgendwo zwischen 500 und 1000kg und nicht 75kg wiegen.

Gruß
Waldemar


----------

